# Ammeter



## SkinsNation (Oct 23, 2013)

Pretty cool pic of a old ammeter at one of the stations I work at.


----------



## SkinsNation (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## mr.photon (Feb 5, 2015)

Where is this located? This is very interesting.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Must be one hell of a battery 400 A ?


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

really cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## xpertpc (Oct 11, 2012)

You're either gonna piss off or bring back childhood memories for a lot of members here.


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

dmxtothemax said:


> Must be one hell of a battery 400 A ?


 It may not be a chemical battery, it may be a battery of equipment: Definition: a set of units of equipment, typically when connected together.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

dmxtothemax said:


> Must be one hell of a battery 400 A ?


Not really, a typical car battery can produce 600A for 30 seconds. CCA Colds Cranking Amps.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

dmxtothemax said:


> Must be one hell of a battery 400 A ?



Some early electrical systems were DC. Generators are not limited to AC.


----------

